
Spire API (golang) for avg Breath Rate per min over 24 hours - andrewfromx
https://github.com/andrewarrow/spire-go
======
andrewfromx
By monitoring respiration, Spire gives you the insights you need to stay
relaxed, focused, and perform at your best – whether you’re running a 10K or
working at your desk.

